# Canyon Händler in Köln ?



## smart home (17. Juli 2006)

Ich suche einen Canyon Händler in Köln.
Um das Canyon Iowa Sport zu Probe zu fahren 

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe

So Long
Smart Home


----------



## Redking (17. Juli 2006)

smart home schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche einen Canyon Händler in Köln.
> Um das Canyon Iowa Sport zu Probe zu fahren
> 
> Schon mal danke für die Hilfe
> ...



Hallo,
wirst du nicht finden, denn Canyon kannst du nur im Internet kaufen!
Canyon
Hier kannst du aber fahren:
 Canyon Bicycles GmbH · Koblenzer Straße 236 · D-56073 Koblenz

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer-michel (17. Juli 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Hier kannst du aber fahren:
> Canyon Bicycles GmbH · Koblenzer Straße 236 · D-56073 Koblenz
> 
> ...



Ja, aber leider nur auf dem kleinen Parkplatz hinterm Gebäude. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Redking (17. Juli 2006)

langer-michel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber leider nur auf dem kleinen Parkplatz hinterm Gebäude.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Ist aber besser als gar nichts! 
Die haben auch nur alle Bikes in Größe M dort!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juli 2006)

Oder einfach mal schauen auf welchen events die mit 'nem Stand sind. In Willingen z.B. konnte man die bikes für 'ne Stunde ausleihen und hatte diese wie ein Leihrad frei zur Verfügung.

p.s.: Mann sollte sowas aber nur mit bikes machen, dies man sich leisten kann....  sonst gibts Liebeskummer 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juli 2006)

Hier wird Dir geholfen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=124


----------



## langer-michel (17. Juli 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber besser als gar nichts!
> Die haben auch nur alle Bikes in Größe M dort!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Da muß ich dir leider widersprechen. Die haben schon verschiedene Größen im Verkaufsraum stehen die man auch alle Probe fahren kann. 

Gruß Michael


----------

